# cant get the trackpad to scroll or pair a bluetooth device



## BrandenBreaks (Dec 12, 2015)

I just reinstalled windows 8 on my laptop. I cant get the trackpad to scroll or pair a bluetooth device. My computer is not seeing any bluetooth devices. I am thinking it may be a driver thing. My laptop is a acer v3-771g-9809. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I never had to download drivers or installed them before.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start with Acer to find your new drivers. I'm assuming you did all your updating and now have 8.1.


----------



## BrandenBreaks (Dec 12, 2015)

Corday said:


> Start with Acer to find your new drivers. I'm assuming you did all your updating and now have 8.1.


Ok i found the driver on Acer, but there are 3 for the touch pads, 2 for bluetooth. 

Do i use these all of these?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Whatever it says for your exact Model#. Latest of course.


----------



## BrandenBreaks (Dec 12, 2015)

Corday said:


> Whatever it says for your exact Model#. Latest of course.



Ok. I just updated and reinstalled all the blue tooth and trackpad drivers.

Trackpad still wont scroll while using two fingers.

Bluetooth is still not discovering my headphones. 

Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are being helped here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/bluetooth-device-not-detected-1074754.html


----------

